# About The Illegal File Name Error in Format Factory



## masterDbz (Oct 16, 2011)

Please Don't worry guys, I've found the solution of this problem. The error is that when you do a right click on the file watch closely at the "Add to _____" .it shows some question marks (??) in between the file name. That's why format factory is not converting files. Now all you have to do is either remove these question marks manually or rename the whole file.


----------

